# Smokey room problems



## Scorpion_8900 (11/5/16)

Hi guys,

Ever noticed after vaping in an enclosed area (such as a room or small office) you walk outside and come back in and you're like... Whoa, its cloudy in here. Well this happens to me alot, especially with my RDA and sub-ohm tanks.

Although its counter intuitive to Vaping, I would like to keep my room cloud free, or at least minimal. 

Looking for either a DIY solution or a cheap air filtration (under 300 bucks).


----------



## andro (11/5/16)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ever noticed after vaping in an enclosed area (such as a room or small office) you walk outside and come back in and you're like... Whoa, its cloudy in here. Well this happens to me alot, especially with my RDA and sub-ohm tanks.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the silly question ... But cant u open a window? That what i must do because my gf cant see the tv at home

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jan (11/5/16)

what about a normal extractor fan? or just a fan facing the door blowing out?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (11/5/16)

@andro Haha yeah that's what I do during the day, however the mosquitoes give me a tough time during the night, so its usually shut once the sun goes down


----------



## andro (11/5/16)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> @andro Haha yeah that's what I do during the day, however the mosquitoes give me a tough time during the night, so its usually shut once the sun goes down


Understandable


----------



## shaunnadan (11/5/16)

I'm curious to what a humidifier would do if kept in the same room ?


----------



## andro (11/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I'm curious to what a humidifier would do if kept in the same room ?


Have one . Absolutely no difference .


----------



## andro (11/5/16)

And one of those pet air purifier too . No difference to vape


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Hi @Scorpion_8900
I think the best thing is to open a window as @andro suggested
Maybe investigate getting a mosquito netting to cover one of the windows so you can open it without the mosquitoes coming in

Or maybe try liquidise some of those Tabard mosquito repellant sticks and try vape it

Only joking, dont do that. Might be dangerous. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (11/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I'm curious to what a humidifier would do if kept in the same room ?



Was thinking the same, would it simply humidify as well as purify?


----------



## Scorpion_8900 (11/5/16)

@Jan This extractor fan sounds like a great idea!


----------



## andro (11/5/16)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> @Jan This extractor fan sounds like a great idea!


When i was living in mexico we had 2 fan on the window . One blowing in at the bottom and one blowing out at the top with a piece of wood in the window and 2 circles cutted out. Keep the room cool and no smoke was inside . And at that time was a lot of smoking involved ..... Lets just say that .

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## WDE (11/5/16)

This is "rip" using a dust buster to clear the air (just watch the first 30 seconds or so).

Maybe not what you are looking for but not a terrible solution

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (11/5/16)

Just point fan at window


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/5/16)

Bathroom extractor fan is in your budget, but you have to vape right next to it. Works well but they are noisy. 

I vape outside if sub ohming or dripping. I have a cat. PG vapour is bad for cats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bartart (11/5/16)

andro said:


> Sorry for the silly question ... But cant u open a window? That what i must do because my gf cant see the tv at home


OMG that be hectic vaping.


----------



## Bartart (11/5/16)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ever noticed after vaping in an enclosed area (such as a room or small office) you walk outside and come back in and you're like... Whoa, its cloudy in here. Well this happens to me alot, especially with my RDA and sub-ohm tanks.
> 
> ...


Simplest solution vape like you toking (hold it in) much smaller clouds.
But agreed one hit from a vape is the equivalent of 10 ppl smoking in terms of the clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (11/5/16)

Bartart said:


> Simplest solution vape like you toking (hold it in) much smaller clouds.
> But agreed one hit from a vape is the equivalent of 10 ppl smoking in terms of the clouds


Where did you see that stats


----------



## blujeenz (11/5/16)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys,
> Looking for either a DIY solution or a cheap air filtration (under 300 bucks).


I stapled some shadecloth to a wooden frame that pops into the window frame, I can now leave the window open and mossies dont get in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bartart (12/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Where did you see that stats


Just my observations when vaping in smoking rooms


----------



## Reinhardt (12/5/16)

I guess it also depends on what your house looks like? I for instance have a fan at the entrance of my TV room that blows the vape down the passage.
Works for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Reinhardt said:


> I guess it also depends on what your house looks like? I for instance have a fan at the entrance of my TV room that blows the vape down the passage.
> Works for me



Welcome back @Reinhardt !


----------



## Neal (12/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Bathroom extractor fan is in your budget, but you have to vape right next to it. Works well but they are noisy.
> 
> I vape outside if sub ohming or dripping. I have a cat. PG vapour is bad for cats.



Mate slightly off topic, but I also have cats. The PG intolerance that cats have is why you should never feed them dog food, some brands contain PG.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/5/16)

Neal said:


> Mate slightly off topic, but I also have cats. The PG intolerance that cats have is why you should never feed them dog food, some brands contain PG.


I didnt know this... never smoked around cats either because they lick themselves...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Byakko (19/5/16)

My cats chase my clouds :/ stupid mogs.
We have curtain netting framed over the window so I can vape with it open.Also have a huge mosquito problem here.Only cost 50 bucks so definitely within your budget

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (19/5/16)

@Neal are you saying we can vape dog food?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Neal (19/5/16)

Clouder said:


> @Neal are you saying we can vape dog food?



No Mate, that is not what I meant, but having tasted some rather dodgy liquids in the past, someone may have already been using dog food as an additive. I did actually get a bottle of liquid in the UK called "Dog's Bollocks". Think I shall stay away from that on future trips.


----------



## Clouder (19/5/16)

HAHA @Neal ja, I wanted to say I think I have actually vaped dog food before without knowing it! These R20, 10ml juices from china....... EISH!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Casper (19/5/16)

Boet, I'd like to see what you come up with. Yesterday in my car on the way to work, it was waaaaay too cold to open the window, eventually I had to, as I could physically not see out of the front windshield anymore. I just could not see the road!! WHAHAHAAAA

My wife also complains that she cannot see the TV. 

Unfortunately, my office and @Clouder 's office does not have windows. So, no win there...


----------



## Alex (19/5/16)

I dilute most juices with PG, gives a better throat hit, good flavour retention and wispy clouds that dissipate quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Put a humidifier and a dehumidifier in the room and let them fight it out...

On a serious note, back when I smoked and we partied with all the friends my wife always let us smoke in the house (because she reckoned we screw up the party if the smokers stand outside and the rest inside). The downside was that the next day she always complained about shortness of breath and a stuffy nose due to the second hand smoke. So she devised a cunning plan; she put the humidifier and air purifier in the living room whilst we smokers were inside the house. It completely sorted the smoke related issues out.

Now my reasoning is that if it was able to nullify the smokey house syndrome it should be very efficient with vapour.


----------



## ShamZ (19/5/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Scorpion_8900
> 
> Or maybe try liquidise some of those Tabard mosquito repellant sticks and try vape it
> 
> Only joking, dont do that. Might be dangerous. Hehe



Should give a pretty good throat hit eh @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruan (19/5/16)

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ever noticed after vaping in an enclosed area (such as a room or small office) you walk outside and come back in and you're like... Whoa, its cloudy in here. Well this happens to me alot, especially with my RDA and sub-ohm tanks.
> 
> ...



Get hold of some old PC cooling fans and wire it up to a USB cable like so: http://www.instructables.com/id/USB-Fan-Out-Of-Old-Computer-Fan/ currently I plug mine into the TV for power as the windows are behind the TV.

I have two on top of each other held together with cable ties sitting in the window sill facing outwards. The missis gets upset if I hotbox the lounge so I generally just blow the vape in the fans direction and it gets pushed out the window. Works pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (19/5/16)

haha the same 
gf complains about it but then joins in on the Cloud creation
my RDA creates most of the cloud


----------

